# Crappie are picking up



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Went out Thursday and had some action. Caught a ton but a lot of smalls and one pig 15"er i got on a jig and Minnie off the bottom at 11' all caught on minnows


----------



## curlycarl (Apr 14, 2004)

Where were you?


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Skito


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

set-the-drag said:


> Skito


Nice job on the crappie. My brother in law and I will be there Tuesday.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Thinking about it as well Idk my buddy really wants to try at wb but I haven't fished there in years. Use to do good on crappie there but I haven't heard anything good in a while. Probably just go back to skeeter


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I should be there to, launch at causeway. red lund.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Try and be there to blue starcraft!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I’m gonna try to make it too.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I didn't get a line in the water till 630ish pm the action went till well after dark


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

bountyhunter said:


> I should be there to, launch at causeway. red lund.


I'll be launching at the causeway too. I'll be in a Sea Nymph. We're going to try the north end first.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

wow! sounds like a round up! my boat has a half windshield might be a trick getting under the bridge, can,t use the bait shop ramp, I can,t walk on the docks,[no knees ]


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

may as well get in on the "me too" movement also....last one in is a rotten egg.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

when is this shindig going down? I'll be on the southend Monday afternoon.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

tuesday morning.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Tuesday is gonna be a nice day, I'll be there too. probably launch at the state park marina.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Hmmmm ok.. so who's bringing the sammiches?


----------



## NICKWATSON13 (Apr 4, 2016)

set-the-drag said:


> Thinking about it as well Idk my buddy really wants to try at wb but I haven't fished there in years. Use to do good on crappie there but I haven't heard anything good in a while. Probably just go back to skeeter


where did you catch em at? if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

NICKWATSON13 said:


> where did you catch em at? if you dont mind me asking.


Not trying to be a D but I try to not give to much info about my spots on skito I work to hard to find spots without being swarmed by people that can find there own good spots. I will say I was on the north end


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Wow,,,, with that much of a 'Party', I just might have to be 'there' tomorrow too! 
Hopefully,,, it'll be a Nice Day.
Firing up the boat, today.

CU


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

any body for a real early breakfast ?


----------



## walleyedave (Oct 5, 2010)

bountyhunter said:


> I should be there to, launch at causeway. red lund.


Should have no problem getting under the bridge--we were fine the weekend of the 21st-good luck Jim


----------



## NICKWATSON13 (Apr 4, 2016)

set-the-drag said:


> Not trying to be a D but I try to not give to much info about my spots on skito I work to hard to find spots without being swarmed by people that can find there own good spots. I will say I was on the north end


fair enough haha.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

bountyhunter said:


> any body for a real early breakfast ?


 Sure! where?


----------



## EB1221 (May 24, 2012)

Going wed. if there are any fish left.
EB


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

EB.. you better get on this one, there's food involved!


----------



## equyst (Apr 10, 2018)

sounds like a round up!


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

set-the-drag said:


> Not trying to be a D but I try to not give to much info about my spots on skito I work to hard to find spots without being swarmed by people that can find there own good spots. I will say I was on the north end


all people need to do is purchase a structure finder (electronics) and find their own "hot spots"  or contact ODNR and obtain a detailed map of all the "structure" locations they've put in over the years. The maps even come with detailed "coordinates" for each piece of structure.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I should be at [I think its a perkins rest,] just off the rt5 ext, by menards lumber yard ,red ford red lund, about 5am /5;30.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I'll be coming in from the west.. out 88, so probably wont make it there. What launch?


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Popspastime said:


> I'll be coming in from the west.. out 88, so probably wont make it there. What launch?


I'm not sure about everyone else but I'm launching at the causeway. I think bountyhunter said he was launching there also.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

If I make it it unfortunately won't be till 630p or so. Gotta work for the man. Generally always launch causeway. Idk if any of you guys are going to be there. I mostly fish evening unless it's the weekend. Should be a good day


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Sorry guys going to back-out this crud bug is a week old going to sit it out at least 1 more day, may shoot for wednsday AM....Goodluck I be lookin for your report!


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

well I got six and there still there, but what a nice day. lot of boats out.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Nice to meet you Bounty.. I ended up with 4 for the day.. a wopping start.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I think you were just leaving when I docked, real nice day .see you again some time we,ll do breakfast at monty,s.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Trolling or drifting planning on Wednesday AM...


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

My brother in law and I got 10 crappie but only 4 keepers. We marked a lot of fish but there were a lot of bait balls where the fish were so it made it tough to get them to take our baits. My brother in law was using minnows and I was using Bobby Garlands and crappie nibbles. 10-12 fow. North end.


----------



## EB1221 (May 24, 2012)

Fished the nw side of the causeway wed am. 8 to 11 no bites. moved 4 times minnow under bobber tried shallow 3' to deeper 6' down. maybe next time. 
EB


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Same as EB1221 drifted from west to east minnie on bottom, roadrunner with crawler, had one on minnie lost it, and 1 bite on minnie...


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Here’s a sink shot.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Going to give it hell after this wind dies down we'll see how it turns out tonight hopefully I can have a sink full like chaunc


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I think your a magnet ,is it true the fish just jump in your net ,and surrender? lol


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Chaunc is the man! I was up Thursday, fished 4 to 7 ft on south side east shore and 3 to 5 ft on North side west shore and managed 1 perch. Marked a lot of fish on South side and lots of bait but no takers. Minnows on jigs under slip floats. Tried some shoreline brush as well. Heading to Erie tomorrow for walleye out of 72nd.


----------



## Chris Clunk (Aug 18, 2017)

I didn't take the boat out today. I fished off the Northwest side of the causeway today. I caught 3 keeper crappie and about 15 small perch. Slip bobber with chartreuse jig and minnow.


----------



## Duckhunter8214 (Sep 21, 2014)

Got them last night in about four to six feet


----------

